# Shabby Chic dog bed



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

When I redid my bedroom a couple years ago, I did it in Shabby Chic and they had a cute wicker dog bed that matched. I did not buy it then, because all I had was a 90 pound Lab...does anyone know where I can get one??? Target no longer sells it!!! Just wondering if anyone had one and did not want it anymore???


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I remember that one Lisa. Don't know where to find one though. Target stopped selling many of her items. boo!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh that is so nice! I want three.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

here is the link to one Lisa for $25.00..you need to check it out though. I am not sure what kind of site that is, has a price but can't tell how to order it.....?

HTF Rachel Ashwell Simply Shabby Chic Pet Bed by PurpleFlowerFairy


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

That one is sold!!! :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I would love that bed!! With Dewey, it's not going to happen!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't know if you sew, but if you could find a basket shaped like that, you could just make a flat ruffle cover and put the pillow over it. You would have to cover an oval pillow insert, or make a pillow. Since it's hard to find prints of fabric as nice as hers, you can buy some of her pillow cases from target to make the cover part. You can buy the celery chenille fabric store. Those are all her fabrics at target on that bed. I don't have time anymore or I'd make one for Penny. She likes her old soft bed though......


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wicker Dog Bed Cat Bed Large | eBay
How about this basket bed,paint it and make bedding, should be too hard and it will be extra special since you made it..


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh I love that bed! But I'm sure Oakley would chew it up!


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> Wicker Dog Bed Cat Bed Large | eBay
> How about this basket bed,paint it and make bedding, should be too hard and it will be extra special since you made it..



Seriously considering this idea!!! I sew a lot!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I bought this one just before Christmas at Home Goods and I love it, more important, they love it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lynda said:


> I bought this one just before Christmas at Home Goods and I love it, more important, they love it.
> 
> View attachment 128217


Even though I love the shabby chic, the paw prints are so adorable,I would have to keep them and incorporate them into a shabby pup design...:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

* If you type in Shabby Chic Dog Bed/ On google there are hundreds to see.*
*You might try that. Also Ebay.*
*I Love that Style. Good Luck. Nickee**


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Pickles' Mama said:


> Seriously considering this idea!!! I sew a lot!!!


If you sew you could totally make that! That's really cute. Of course post pix!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Great basket Michelle. I saw some at a craft type store while back. I would want to make sure my painting was safe..


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

not quite the same but what about this:
Shabby Cottage Chic Round Small Doggie Kitty Bed Slip Cover | eBay


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

My Izzy would eat it up too. I have a wicker chair in the closet and she chews on that every chance she gets. 

Love the pic Celeta, that's the first time I see it, always good to put a face with a name.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> not quite the same but what about this:
> Shabby Cottage Chic Round Small Doggie Kitty Bed Slip Cover | eBay



I saw that one!!! I thought about ordering it, but I really want the one from. target!!


----------

